# New Ring



## mark! (Nov 30, 2010)

A while back, about 5 weeks ago, I ordered the Ring that came from the Grand Lodge's flyer.  I needed a new ring, and they offered the payment plan, so I figured why not, and my wife, being the awesome supportive loving wonderful woman she is, pushed me to get it, and I'm very happy that she did.














What to you guys think?


----------



## Bridge2light (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome ring....I need one.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 30, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice ring (o:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 30, 2010)

That is certainly one dandy of a ring! I have been eyeballing the York Rite version of that exact ring that has been advertised in the Knights Templar magazine.

BTW, how much extra did you have to pay for that 9mm HP FMJ accent??


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful Ring!


----------



## Sirius (Nov 30, 2010)

I love it. Can't wait to get mine. 

My favorite part about the photo spread is the hollow point used to prop up the ring.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## JBD (Nov 30, 2010)

great looking ring, they maybe should have you take the pix, that looks better than the flyer.


----------



## Benton (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome! Ordered one of those myself, haven't received it yet though. Looks like it was a good investment, however.


----------



## mark! (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha, thank you all for the compliments.  The ring is really quite comfortable to wear, though it's a little large, it's not as bulky and heavy as my old class ring.  When I got it, I had to have it resized, luckily there's a 32 degree jeweler down the street from me that I happened to meet by chance tonight when calling to get it resized.  Resized on the spot, out the door in 45 minutes.  

As far as the 9mm, it's my off duty carry ammunition of choice, the .45 is a bit too large to carry out with the family to appear "concealed."  Hornady 9mm Personal Defense.  For those interested and who have researched muzzle flash at night, these are great for those who work deep nights or go out frequently at night.


----------



## Sirius (Dec 1, 2010)

I got mine! You're right its a beautiful ring. Just in time for Grand Lodge.


----------



## Bro Mike (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks great!  I agree, it looks even better in your pics than on the flier I received in the mail.


----------



## JTM (Dec 1, 2010)

gratz


----------



## BillyWaltmon (Dec 2, 2010)

Great looking ring. One day I hope to get one myself!


----------



## Casey (Dec 2, 2010)

Great looking ring!  The brothers are right, it does look far better in your pics than in the flyer.


----------



## Benton (Dec 2, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what was the manner of delivery? FedEx, UPS, or US mail? Want to know what I should be watching for.


----------



## chauffe (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice ring


----------



## KD5NM (Dec 4, 2010)

I received mine (the P.M. version) a couple of days ago. I really like the way it looks, but I am wondering if mine may have a defect. The apex of the compasses is slightly raised above the surface of the blue part of the ring. I'm a little concerned that in might snag on something and pull loose. I'm thinking of contacting the mfg., but was wondering if anyone else has the same problem.


----------



## mark! (Dec 4, 2010)

Benton said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the manner of delivery? FedEx, UPS, or US mail? Want to know what I should be watching for.


I believe mine was UPS.  I was outside putting Christmas lights up and for the 4th days in a row saw them on my street, stop at my neighbors, pass my house, then stop next door.  I always felt like a little kid that just got passed by the ice cream man...   



KD5NM said:


> I received mine (the P.M. version) a couple of days ago. I really like the way it looks, but I am wondering if mine may have a defect. The apex of the compasses is slightly raised above the surface of the blue part of the ring. I'm a little concerned that in might snag on something and pull loose. I'm thinking of contacting the mfg., but was wondering if anyone else has the same problem.


Mine is the same way.  If you contact them, let me know what they say.  I don't even know how the put the S&C on there...


----------

